

Twitter Usabilty – A non-technical new user's first experience - bensummers
http://www.duncanmalcolm.com/2010/01/26/experiment-twitter-usability-new-users-first-experience/

======
ivenkys
Excellent article, very thorough.

I am always surprised when you have someone non-technical try out, what for me
is a very trivial application, the results are always eye-opening and
humbling. Its almost a different world.

I did something similar , ask one of my elderly relatives to use YouTube ,
they just couldn't.

------
alexro
Excellent article, I agree. But also thinking that these people just aren't
the target audience of Twitter. They don't need to update anybody really as
they obviously aren't in the "social web".

On the other hand, if you want them to follow your updates you can just send
them a link to your profile/s, or use RSS

------
smennen
Does not understand internet.

